
CLA Redux - The Donation of OpenOffice to the Apache Foundation - brkcmd
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=2011060314010442
======
jdp23
An excellent and very detailed discussion of a complex issue. I can certainly
see why any copyleft supporters who had contributed to OpenOffice are
outraged. From the legal perspective, wasn't the GPL designed to prevent
situations like this?

~~~
ubernostrum
The GPL was designed to prevent certain things. But the GPL cannot prevent the
copyright holder choosing to change the license of future versions.

